# Ghost Car



## Dalia (Nov 15, 2016)

Bonsoir , everyone i think have hear about this vidéo ? the série ...........
Fact or Faked did investigate this storie they try all kind of ways to prouve that the vidéo was a canular.
They think that the driver could have cut the fence in advance and then he drive in to it after the fence took is original form.
I think it is a bit hard to believe


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 15, 2016)

the gap in the fence is sideways. the fencing on the right of the screen(in the last shot) is further away than the fencing on the left side of the screen.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 15, 2016)

True, this video that captures by a police man is strange because it was analyzed and they did not find valid explanations but the fence could have been tampered with.
Any analysis done as if the car could also have passed over the fence does not work.
Or the fence has been tampered with hoax or a ghost car?


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 15, 2016)

read my explanation again and look at it. The gap is perpendicular to the camera.

Do you want a freaking diagram?


----------



## Dalia (Nov 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> read my explanation again and look at it. The gap is perpendicular to the camera.
> 
> Do you want a freaking diagram?


No so far i am not blind i see what you mean...the car Disappears after the passage of the fence further.


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 15, 2016)

Dalia said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > read my explanation again and look at it. The gap is perpendicular to the camera.
> ...


The gap is not facing the camera.  It is perpendicular to it.


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 15, 2016)

The tv guy says the cops can't make sense of it. The cops aren't saying they never made sense of it.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> The tv guy says the cops can't make sense of it. The cops aren't saying they never made sense of it.


Tout à fait, sure...and it is creepy we see some shadow when we wacth the vidéo must be peoples watching the vidéo .
The fence does move for sure but the car do disappears after but the light for the police car make it hard to see well.


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 15, 2016)

Dalia said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > The tv guy says the cops can't make sense of it. The cops aren't saying they never made sense of it.
> ...


The fence doesn't move.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 15, 2016)

For me i think the fence seem to go back and forth but the light of the police car make it hard to see well.


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 15, 2016)

Dalia said:


> For me i think the fence seem to go back and forth but the light of the police car make it hard to see well.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 15, 2016)

Your drawing show a gap for the ghost car to pass in the middle of the fence but the car disappears after that what i see in the vidéo.


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 15, 2016)

You mean it drives away?


----------



## Dalia (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes, sorry about my english that so bad not so easy sometime  i mean yes the car drives away but in the same time he seem to disappears when he should not. i hope i explain myself well ?


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 15, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Yes, sorry about my english that so bad not so easy sometime  i mean yes the car drives away but in the same time he seem to disappears when he should not. i hope i explain myself well ?


Yes, darling, we seem to have a language barrier.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 15, 2016)

True , i do my best because i like American peoples and i know that i don't talk like you but i prefer you tell me i like honest people.Thank.
I use some word that you are not use to because i did say that i am talking French and i use to talk Joal québeçois but now i talk French French at least i try...i use to talk English with my father  but he He died a long time ago.


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 15, 2016)

Dalia said:


> True , i do my best because i like American peoples and i know that i don't talk like you but i prefer you tell me i like honest people.Thank.
> I use some word that you are not use to because i did say that i am talking French and i use to talk Joal québeçois but now i talk French French at least i try...i use to talk English with my father  but he He died a long time ago.


But you moved to France from Canada?


----------



## Dalia (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes i am Canadian .


----------



## Dalia (Nov 19, 2016)

I have this vidéo that as nothing to do with my threat but i don't want to create to many threat ...well it is happening in a junkyard so it is about car anyway


----------

